# Just a few pics of our latest litters



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Here a few pics of our pups plus some surregate pups were looking after.
We have 2 litters of poms a chi litter plus the surregate litter.










This is the puppy pile up we have now got all the pups in one large puppy pen and they are loving it. It is a mixture of Pom and Chiuhuahua pups.










These are my girls surregate pups trying their first bowl of puppy porridge.










My Chihuahua pups we have 2 little girls and a little boy










This is Caramel my little chi girl that we are keeping.

I will post some new upto date photo's of all the pom pups as soon as we can get them to sit still for a photo session LOL.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

awww bless they are adorable


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

they r absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweet! I love the puppy pile picture


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures very cute puppies,


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

i want them all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

gorgeous pups..luv the caramal chi..

how many surrogate pups have u got.

and how many litters was bred by yaself?

thats alotta pups.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Great pics, really cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, I love the chi's especially but then I am biassed as I have 2 it might be 3 after looking at your pups lol  how old are they now? do you have homes for them all yet?


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> gorgeous pups..luv the caramal chi..
> 
> how many surrogate pups have u got.
> 
> ...


The litters that I have bred are 2 litters of 2 pom pups, and 1 litter of 3 chi pups.
The Surrogate litter was a litter of 4 pom pups.
We were very lucky that she is such a mumsy girl and took the pups on without any quibble. She adored them, they have al been weaned and have now gone back to their breeder, and are doing great.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

pommum said:


> The litters that I have bred are 2 litters of 2 pom pups, and 1 litter of 3 chi pups.
> The Surrogate litter was a litter of 4 pom pups.
> We were very lucky that she is such a mumsy girl and took the pups on without any quibble. She adored them, they have al been weaned and have now gone back to their breeder, and are doing great.
> 
> ...


Aww she sounds a great mum then, mummy dog dont even realize shes helped give the surrogate pups the best start in life and also saved alot of trouble for the owner hand rearing, which inclueds lack of sleep and all the worrys with it, give her a big cuddle from me 

They are all beautifull pups....i so want that caramel chi .


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Vixie said:


> they are gorgeous, I love the chi's especially but then I am biassed as I have 2 it might be 3 after looking at your pups lol  how old are they now? do you have homes for them all yet?


The Chi's are now coming up to 5 weeks old, I am keeping Caramel the other bitch is going to a friend and the dog is also sold sorry.

I love my chi's but my poms are my all time favourite breed but then I have had them as pets long before I started showing and Breeding them, I have had poms now for about 24 years. I love my chi's too but I prefer the smooth's to the long's.

I will post some more pics when they have grown abit more.

Have you got any pics of your Chi's please?

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pommum said:


> The Chi's are now coming up to 5 weeks old, I am keeping Caramel the other bitch is going to a friend and the dog is also sold sorry.
> 
> I love my chi's but my poms are my all time favourite breed but then I have had them as pets long before I started showing and Breeding them, I have had poms now for about 24 years. I love my chi's too but I prefer the smooth's to the long's.
> 
> ...


I'm the same with chi's as you are with poms, I have had them since I was a bout 6 so going on 25 years now, I would have a house full  I do like poms as well but have never owned one so dont know much about their temperaments and character  I look forward to seeing more pics I took some new pics of mine yesterday so will piost some tomorrow for you to see, there are some on here somewhere


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwwww how sweet  Great pics


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thought I would post some upto date pics of some our pups.

Caramel the choc & Cream Chi pup at 7 weeks old









Drip the Tri Colour Chi pup at 7 weeks old









Harry our Shaded Sable pom pup 7 weeks old









and last but not least Jelly our orange pom pup 7 weeks old









These are not all of the pups but the ones we mamnaged to get pics of.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures.they all look so cute*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless very sweet,


----------



## spida (Oct 27, 2008)

aww they are so cute, love the blue eyes!!

best wishes

san :smile5:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

they are all beautiful pup's x


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

wow the poms are like little teddys so much hair very cute


----------

